# 40+ mile boat



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I want to hear some opinions on affordable options that will fish comfortably up to 40ish miles offshore.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Too broad of a question.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to broad of a question. Narrow it down a little.

Outboards?
Diesels?
Affordable? give a price range
what type of fishing are you wanting to do, bluewater trolling, bottom fishing, overnighters,etc....


I have fished over 40 miles in everything from a 19 cape horn to 65 ft enclosed bridge sportfishers.

Happy to provide suggestions, but give us some more info


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got a 20 foot boat with a 130 hp motor that is really easy on gas. Last time I was out I went out East Pass to the Ozark then trolled to the edge. I didn't troll straight there, I zig zagged, did circles, and followed birds. At the edge I trolled for a while and then went back home. Probably burned 35 gallons. I haven't been 40 miles out, but certainly have the range to do it. While I have to be choosy about the days I go out that far, I still get out there more than I would with a bigger boat given the cost of fuel.


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

Anything in the 25 ft range with twin 150's would work. Usually get about 2.5 mpg. That is what I used to fish before moving up, I even spent the night at the floaters a few times in it.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a 31 foot ocean master, it fishes great, handles the seas great and not bad on fuel, i have done overnights on it and regulary run to the steps, beer can, petronius, ect... I have also run that far in a 25 ft blue wave but waited for glass seas.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

According to the GPS I did 130 miles round trip out of Destin in my 22 foot Century yesterday. We fished that weedline south of The Nipple for a few hours.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I got called away from my comp while trying to post.

As soon as I get back(January) I will be in the market for a boat. I am leaning more and more towards a center console with twins. I thought about getting a walk around/cuddy but in the past I have never ended up utilizing the space. I want something that will still be manageable on a trailer. I would like to stay around $40k.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Have you thought about a cat? They are lighter which makes for easier trailering and better fuel consumption. Just a thought.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have never fished a cat. I will be fishing a Freeman in Venice in a few weeks. Out of my price range but I have read nothing but good about them.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

If you have $250,000 to spend on a center console then you can't beat a freeman!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Haha, I will keep that in mind if I win the lottery.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not to mention, Freeman's are not easily trailerable. Unless you think it's fun to get permits for a wide load. They are badass boats though.


----------

